# Gas Prices



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Well fella's I will have to admit. Gas prices are eatin me alive. I don't know how you guys go as much as you do. I could handle the $2 range gas but now it's just too much. I guess i'm going to have to learn to fish Deer Creek as best as I can and resume fishing Utah Lake as much as possible (which is one of my favorite). I don't see myself doing a lot of fishing further away this year other then a few trips. Anyone else in the same boat???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I feel your pain, I feel your pain! So far, I have not had to kill a trip based on the prices, but I can see it coming now that vacation season is upon us. If it makes you feel any better, I just paid $3.35 at Costco in Bountiful on Thursday and the cheapest place in Price this weekend for th visit for Mother's Day is $3.59 with a couple of places at $3.74!!    We just won a 2-night hotel stay and 4 wheeler rental in Torrey, I am starting to wonder if taking the Camp Chef would not have been the better prize; it is getting rough.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

It's getting tough for me too, although I have been going to donate plasma twice a week to help pay for my gas bills. It hasn't taken a huge toll on me since I drive a Honda Accord. Still, I wish I were one of the "rich guys" here that could afford to go fishing 4-6 times a week in their $100,000 boat, etc...For now I fish close to home and use a float tube!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

We are at $3.79 in Cedar City...... :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've decided to move my camp trailer to storage, since I will not be using it until the end of Aug. Last time I pulled it I was getting 10 mpg. and being I have a diesel it makes things even worse. If I go camping again it will be within 30 miles of home and in a tent.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

One more thing F-U OPEC! :evil: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I used half a tank this weekend and had to pump twice because the $75 authorization limit wouldn't top me off.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold my trailer.  Truck only goes out as needed.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> One more thing F-U OPEC! :evil: :evil: :twisted:


how bout FU BUSH ????

$4 A GALLON GAS - MISSION ACCOMPLISHED !!!


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Diesel - $4.59 a gallon in Fillmore


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I suppose that means "Fill less". *slapping my knee*


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been limited down too! This is what my year will be like: salem pond on my bike daily. A few weekend trips to utah lake and the rare fling up american fork canyon. With one maybe two other fishing trips at different places if my father takes me.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Its insane. I hear ya AFdude. Im going to have to start fishing a lot closer to home. 
One way we've been dealing with it is car pooling and splitting the gas or taking turns driving.(still owe Orvis)
Im considering getting a CNG truck. I understand your horse power takes a big hit, but if your paying under 10 bucks to fill up. Can travel 200 miles on a tank, and have bi fuel so if you do need to run on gas you still can have the pulling power if needed.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

The gas prices are killing us all! I've taken on some extra work to help pay the costs this year. I go to Flaming Gorge a lot and there is a new gas station in Manila. Usually I'd fill up at home (even the boat) because it was cheaper. This new station (GasStar) has beaten its nearby competitors, and even the prices around salt lake (for the most part). So, we've been waiting to fill the boat up there, and topping the truck off before leaving Manila. Hows that for an excuse to go to Flaming Gorge... the gas is cheaper in Manila! LOL I think that justifies the trip! Carpooling, longer trips when possible, CNG... anything to keep this lifestyle up. I've started with extra work, and going in groups. This summer we'll be going on longer trips (as long as the extra work doesn't get in the way).

The bad thing is... this is only going to get worse!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I started riding my mountain bike to work, 20 miles a day.

I will start using the buddy system to go scouting, fishing etc... that is only if they pay for their share of the gas!


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

easy solution for gas prices :mrgreen: 


using a starting gas price of 3.56 per gallon all you need to 1546 friends to split the cost of gas if you do this your cost goes from 3.56 to 0.0023027 per gallon.


who wants to be my friend?

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


Power In Numbers
tmf


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2zh37iw1]One more thing F-U OPEC! :evil: :evil: :twisted:


how bout FU BUSH ????

$4 A GALLON GAS - MISSION ACCOMPLISHED !!![/quote:2zh37iw1] :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

yep everyone is on the BLAME BUSH band wagon... 

Crap its raining... **** Bush.... or should i blame Gore... **O**


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have moved to longer trips when I am going futher away and doing more day trips with shared expenses. It hurts but if you can get 3-4 people to split it with you it is more manageable! The price of diesel went up 13 cents on Friday alone! Can you say we are being bent over and getting it raw dog! Amazing how gas always goes up towards the end of may it happens that there just is a gas shortage every year... My stimulus tax check is going in my gas tank and the bad thing is it will only cover 5 -7 trips...


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I have moved to longer trips when I am going futher away and doing more day trips with shared expenses. It hurts but if you can get 3-4 people to split it with you it is more manageable! The price of diesel went up 13 cents on Friday alone! Can you say we are being bent over and getting it raw dog! Amazing how gas always goes up towards the end of may it happens that there just is a gas shortage every year... My stimulus tax check is going in my gas tank and the bad thing is it will only cover 5 -7 trips...


I agree what sucks if you look at the sticker on the pump close to 50cents go towards taxes. The good thing is I have a 5 minute drive to the office :lol: so It doesnt hurt the pocket book all that much.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been fishing between Stan's Berries a lot this year. I don't think Stan appreciates it much, but I do it anyway. I finally met Fixed Blade, and we are going to hit some water this summer. The good news is the water is right in his backyard, and about .5 miles for me. Prooutdoors, you will have to join the social too. I have a 2 seater boat and so does Fixey.

Any minute now our pet bass are going to start going NUTS!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

cheech said:


> I have been fishing between Stan's Berries a lot this year. I don't think Stan appreciates it much, but I do it anyway. I finally met Fixed Blade, and we are going to hit some water this summer. The good news is the water is right in his backyard, and about .5 miles for me. Prooutdoors, you will have to join the social too. I have a 2 seater boat and so does Fixey.
> 
> Any minute now our pet bass are going to start going NUTS!


I am THERE!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The price of gas is outrageous, but I won't let it stop me from finding new places and fishing like usual. I'll just quit eating or something trivial like that. :wink:

On the serious side, I might consider getting an old 2-stroke motorcycle and strapping on a backpack for my usual commuting and solo trips. Those get great mileage and they can fit where the gas guzzlers can't.


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think that we should boycott one of the big oil co. maybe it will start a gas price war?


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I bet you could pull a boat behind this beauty !!!!! wonder what the torque is? you might make it up over daniels summit or parleys canyon    
70 MPG
http://americanroadsterjc.com/


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If they made it in a truck that could pull my 5th wheel I would take it even if it only did 25% of what they claim....


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

that little car only has 3 wheels and 125 Hp. I saw one in orem last week...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Where's the crank to wind it up? LOL


Where's the rod storage? 

I'd roll that baby, for sure.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

F bush! Him and those things that he does err!
Cable didn't work yesterday MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Another intersting thing... today I swung in a bike shop to scope out a new mountain bike. As I talked to a guy in there, he said they expect the price of bicycles to go up 10-20% by July! Can you believe that? I was shocked at how much they wanted for bikes now. There were bikes in all 3 stores I went to that were over $4,000... D.a.m.n.!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> Another intersting thing... today I swung in a bike shop to scope out a new mountain bike. As I talked to a guy in there, he said they expect the price of bicycles to go up 10-20% by July! Can you believe that? I was shocked at how much they wanted for bikes now. There were bikes in all 3 stores I went to that were over $4,000... D.a.m.n.!


I heard the price of air to fill the tires was going up also....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> americanforkdude said:
> 
> 
> > Another intersting thing... today I swung in a bike shop to scope out a new mountain bike. As I talked to a guy in there, he said they expect the price of bicycles to go up 10-20% by July! Can you believe that? I was shocked at how much they wanted for bikes now. There were bikes in all 3 stores I went to that were over $4,000... D.a.m.n.!
> ...


He's right I saw it up to .75 cent. It just rediculous.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

I sold the big gas guzzler SUV and bought one of those wussy crossovers.  It doesn't even have a tow package, but it still seats 7 (as long as 3 are kids) and it gets 25 MPG. So while I may not be able to pull my boat anymore (already sold it) at least I can still afford to drive to the good fishing holes occasionally... for now.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I ride this thing (see attachment photo below). It gets me 90-100 mpg, and maxes out at about 60 mph. Has a 150 cc, 9.6 hp 4 stroke engine. The tank holds 2.5 gallons of gas. Fill her up for $8.50. I can strap one fly rod and one spinning rod to the back rack with bungee chords. The tackle box strategically fits in the rear trunk (which locks with a key). The vest and the net can fit underneath the seat. I usually wear my waders on it. You also have room for your lunch, water, fish, and any extra supplies under the seat. Oh yes, you can also fit a fishing buddy on the back seat as well (usually my wife).


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I need to find one of those head shaking smileys now.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm lucky in the fact that my truck gets 20 MPG or I might not be able to justify driving it with these insane gas prices. I'm sure the truck guzzles the gas while I'm pulling the boat though and I've got a trip planned souh in a few weeks that is going to eat all my $$$ thanks to gas.

Everyone needs to boycot gas stations that import their gas from over seas. Exxon is one of the worst ones out there. 

From what I've heard Maverick doesn't import any oil from overseas. Middle Easterners are boycotting the importing of goods from the US so I say we boycott their oil.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> I ride this thing (see attachment photo below). It gets me 90-100 mpg, and maxes out at about 60 mph. Has a 150 cc, 9.6 hp 4 stroke engine. The tank holds 2.5 gallons of gas. Fill her up for $8.50. I can strap one fly rod and one spinning rod to the back rack with bungee chords. The tackle box strategically fits in the rear trunk (which locks with a key). The vest and the net can fit underneath the seat. I usually wear my waders on it. You also have room for your lunch, water, fish, and any extra supplies under the seat. Oh yes, you can also fit a fishing buddy on the back seat as well (usually my wife).


I have one of these too. Except mine's pink. (Don't laugh. I got a screaming deal on it from a BYU coed.) None of my fishing buddies want to ride "bitch" with me though. Don't know why, I have an extra helmet. -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


----------

